
Get Smarter - The Atlantic - mentions Modafinil - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2009/07/get-smarter/7548
======
jseliger
I submitted this thanks to the discussion about Provigil:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1524757> .

